# Remi's Stack & Gait



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

She looks very pretty all groomed up!

You might want to use something you can actually reinforce her with. Looks like she did a lot w/o ever getting paid. You may find that increasing the reinforcement might help speed up the training. And when you're working on holding the stack, I'd personally tone down how much you're tossing whatever is in your hand. You just want to pique her interest with it so the judge can see her expression. She's getting overly interested and breaking to try and get it.

She's doing well around all the distractions!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Yea..agreed! She was not focusing when I had treats in my hand, so I moved up to a toy and she went a little too crazy.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

It looks like you can use the toy, just don't expect so much from her before she's reinforced for doing what you want. She looks young. If you can get two seconds of a nice stand-stay, reward her. You can toss the toy to her. Then get the toy back and start over.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hold your bait still. You are constantly waving it around, which is why she isn't standing still. And it is very distracting. Be careful strking off, as she is inclined to pavce. Try lifting her head a bit when you begin to move, it may help.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Pretty girl. I agree with everyone else, you are throwing the bait around. You can throw it(on the ground) and then let her go get it. Of course, I suck at conformation showing(other people do it for me) and just stick to showing my dogs in obedience.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

When you stack her there is also a proper order-front feet first, then back feet. You also do the outside feet first (judges side). So front left, front right, back left, back right.

If she starts trying to sniff the ground or breaks into a pace you want to give her a pop.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Pretty girl. I agree with everyone else, you are throwing the bait around. You can throw it(on the ground) and then let her go get it. Of course, I suck at conformation showing(other people do it for me) and just stick to showing my dogs in obedience.


 
I would never recommend throwing the bait on the ground and letting her go get it! It encourages her to put her head down, and also to pick up whatever is on the ground. We teach them NOT to do this. 
It is something that is done more with working breeds. Retrievers would be expected to go get something that you throw, and you don't want this in the conformation ring, so it's not a great idea to start doing it and then correcting them for it.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Yea i normally do not throw the food up like i wa doing but she getting so distracted by my neice and other dogs running around.. I did not know what else to do...bad decision!! 

I still have a far way to go. I Will be hanging out with Brian Clegg this weekend, so hopefully he can give me some pointers too.

Thanks again.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Also, go to PG's thread, "Stacking, for Caryn". She posted pictures of how to stack. Your little girl is beautiful.


----------



## Goldenz (Mar 16, 2010)

Very pretty girl. Agreed on the bait thing. With my male, I would hold it steady in front of him and simply tap with my finger to keep his attention. He stood solid as a rock. When the judge passed by us in the line up, I would let him have it. After the down and back and free stack before we started going around I would let him have it at that point also. Waving the bait around attracted me more to you and the bait, more than the dog where the focus should be.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I think you did a good job thought I do agree with what everyone else had to say. I would like to add that you need to get her head under control by adjusting her slip collar just under her chin. 

You may want to take her to some conformation classes they will help you as well as the dog and they are fun.

Good luck


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's advise. We have done conformation classes...though they did not help much as far as baiting and head control. I will adjust her collar to underneath her neck to see if it will help. It is hard to go to conformation classes again because she is away training for the field. Hopefully after her JH....she will be off to training boot camp with Amy Booth. I am hoping to get some advice this weekend with her. 

There is a small show in my area coming up at the end of February that I would rather show her myself...try anyways!

Thanks again for the advice...maybe my next video will be better! :crossfing


----------

